# Timberwolf TW 7 Splitter



## rtrsam (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this or a similar model? I have occasion to need fairly large quantities of campfire wood split to sell (as much as 200 to 400 cords per year). A processor is not practical, but the TW 7 with the box wedge, producing 5 or six even sized splits per cycle could work, and do it more efficiently than a fwe guys with mauls. Plus yield a more uniform result for sales. I've got access to wood that would work.

What I'm looking for is anyone who has used such a device, either the Timberwolf or something similar, where each cycle is not "splitting" the log into more or less equal sections, but rather "peeling" off a section of log and subdividing each section more or less equally. The video on TW's website loks impressive. Uniform sizes are what I'm looking for. The video looks almost a little too good to be true. Anybody? 

I tried searching, but there's a user named Timberwolf who gets spoken about in a lot of threads, so the search mostly finds his name over and over again...


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (May 13, 2010)

I used one for a few weeks as a loaner while waiting for a new TW6, we took the box wedge off and put the 'normal' 2,4,6-way on. The 7's frame makes even the TW6 (not to mention all other makes) look like a toy. If you have good wood- few knots, straight grain, etc- it would probably work just like the video. You can't beat Timberwolf- even Iron&Oak and Rayco are just cheaply-made copies; and the store-brands don't come close.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 13, 2010)

I checked in to the tw-7. From what i hear, it makes a whole lot of kindling. Im sure that it would work on good wood, but i dont have alot of good wood. Ive never used a 7, but for my own use i decided a regular splitter with a 4,6,8 way wedge would benefit me more and be more versatile.


----------



## MNGuns (May 13, 2010)

Youmay want to check out www.supersplit.com, and do a search ofthe site here. Alot of firewood sellers use them, and the price is about a third or better of what you will spend on the TW. The TW certainly is a fine machine, and I'vehad my eye one one for some time, but chose to go with the Super Split for the time being.


----------



## WidowMaker (May 13, 2010)

I think I like that Tempest splitter that someone posted the other day, spliting both ways is nice....


----------



## MNGuns (May 13, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> I think I like that Tempest splitter that someone posted the other day, spliting both ways is nice....



That one is made here local. I'd like to see it with a bit faster pump myself. The idea is good, but as someone else pointed out, you would need two conveyor were you to use it to load truck or big pile.


----------



## sloth9669 (May 14, 2010)

*Tw 5 logsplitter*

i got a tw5 for sale here on the site pm me if interested. it would be more then what you need as far as a machine. good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## rtrsam (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. You have given me a lot to work with, especially regarding the quality of the Timberwolf. Depending on how a number of things transpire over the next 6 to 12 months, I might find myself contacting them.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Manatarms (May 19, 2010)

rtrsam,

You might also want to consider the Built-Rite 24 HPWS. It's comes with a 4-way and 6-way wedge, and you can also get 8-way and two different 10-way wedges, one makes smaller splits for bundled wood applications. I ordered mine with the 10-way bundle wedge. 

They are similar to the Tw-7 in size and build. I went with the built-rite because I wanted the single stage pump (the TW-7 is a two stage) and also because I prefer the diesel engine (you can get the built-rite with a 24hp gasser, but I opted for a 35hp diesel). It's basically half of a small processor. Since I put it into service, I've been splitting mostly nasty, yard tree rounds, so I haven't had much time with the 10-way bundlewood wedge. That being said, it would be best to have small diameter, straight grained wood for maximum yield and productivty when making bundled wood. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ptabaka (May 19, 2010)

*tw7*

as far as making alot kindling they are right . i have a t w6 great splitter but ,i had a tw hv 2 alot slower but no kindling good luck on your pick. fyi built rite 24 is no joke the only reasoni have a tw6 was a great price


----------



## rtrsam (May 19, 2010)

Manatarms said:


> rtrsam,
> 
> You might also want to consider the Built-Rite 24 HPWS. It's comes with a 4-way and 6-way wedge, and you can also get 8-way and two different 10-way wedges, one makes smaller splits for bundled wood applications. I ordered mine with the 10-way bundle wedge.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, absent your response I'd not have looked at Built-rite. I especially like the single stage pump/diesel engine option. Im guessing price is gonna be on the high end, say 5 figures for either the Built-rite or Timberwolf? Unfortunatley I'm in California and these are both built in Vermont.

I'm dealing with mostly large, but straight grained easy splitting woods. Might have to quarter them just to get them on the splitter, but getting the even sizes will make it worthwhile.


----------



## Manatarms (May 20, 2010)

rtrsam,

Yes, both of these splitters price out in the 5 figures. Both can be had with log lift options that can lift big logs up to the table..(I don't know the specs, but its gotta be at least 400 lbs.). You just roll the logs onto the loader, raise it up and it self sets (most of the time) into position. 

The box wedge on the TW-7 is fixed, and if If I',m not mistaken can be removed and set up with a traditional wedge, but I'm not sure if the traditional wedge can be hydraulically repositioned on the TW-7. 

On the 24, all wedges, including the 10-way are hydraulically adjustable. If you want to change out to a different wedge, it takes just a couple minutes.

I bet there's gotta be someone in California who has one of these machines. You might want to call the manufacturers and ask if they know if one was sold near you. Someone might be willing to let you see it run.


----------

